# Introducing Pads for Kontakt 5



## insusurro (Nov 10, 2013)

Pads isn't an original idea, but it has just about every kind of pad sound you could want.
With just over 400 patches and 3000 samples at 44.1 khz, 24bit, If you use the word “V1” in the apply coupon tab you will get a $10 discount making pads only $29!
And, we will be updating the library every month with new patches and samples - for free!












Check out these short demos on YouTube -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuXXerhmV0g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDR4O46gZP0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wpdxKGhOOE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7g_ZTk2w_A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9XfE-AVKms

http://www.insusurro.com (www.insusurro.com)
www.facebook.com/insusurro
www.twitter.com/InsusurroMusic
www.youtube.com/InsusurroMusic
https://soundcloud.com/insusurro/sets/pads-shorts


----------



## insusurro (Jun 20, 2014)

There's now a free demo of Pads which includes 20 patches, with the fully working interface from the full version for free! - http://www.insusurro.com


----------

